# Our World



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Okay, so this doesn't _quite_ fit this forum, but I figure it's more relevant here than in General or something.

This thread, I plan, is to be for pictures that will jog the imagination for interesting locales and situations. I've always enjoyed the feeling of wandering around and traveling around a world, seeing amazing sights and seeing impressive displays. There's no way I can use all of the pictures I find, but maybe they'll come in  handy for you. 

These first few will be from wikipedia, but I have a variety to post in the future.

A god displaying his might, or punishing a city:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Rolling-thunder-cloud.jpg

An interesting situation in an Eberron game (I'm told Karnath):
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/c/c7/1936NurembergRally.jpg

An impressive temple:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Nat-gall-lond-tr-sq.jpg

Ruins, or some moderately advanced tribe:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Machu-Picchu.jpg

A place to relax:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/2/23/Lake_mapourika_NZ.jpeg

Meeting place of gods, a place to watch the world, an extreme adventure:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Mount.cook.arp.750pix.jpg

Travelling across a country:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/2/27/San_Francisco_Bay_Area_Skyline_Blvd2.jpg

Hiking through a forest, you happen upon a druidic holy place--or maybe something is behind the water?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/d/d7/Lower_Yellowstone_Fall-1200px.JPG

Grave of a lost one, scene before undead appear:
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/3/33/CAGrave.jpg

Did you see it move?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Notre_dame-paris-view.jpg

The druids are _not_ happy here. Whatever did this must be stopped.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/7/79/Chateau_Wood_Ypres_1917.jpg

A visit to the temple--away from battles. Maybe a headquarters.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/a/a2/Radcliffe-camera-oxford.jpg

Hello Mr. Stone Giant sir!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Che_Guevara_statue_closeup.jpg

Yes, enter my manor...
http://www.cs.virginia.edu/~sullivan/sdsis/Photos/Landscape Airlie House.JPG

It's a jungle out there.
http://www.mrx.no/albums/Landscape/Taranaki.jpg

Between two mountains we go...
http://www.buffaloworks.us/images/bridal veil landscape.jpg

Farming village:
http://www.tropicalisland.de/JKT Yogjakarta Landscape near Dieng Plateau_b.jpg

This is... odd...
http://darwin.zoology.gla.ac.uk/~tford/web galleries/Favourites/images/Tate sun landscape 4.jpg

I... think we're lost. (currently dead link)
http://www.mountainfilm.co.uk/photo...cape-lliwedd and crib goch-Alex Anderson .jpg

Good way to make terrain a factor in battle.
http://www.hi.is/~oi/Lakes in dead ice landscape.JPG

... One of these is loose!
http://www.aildm.com.au/articles/im...esign by Eckersley Stafford Photo Latit 2.jpg

Please don't be an ambush, please don't be an ambush...
http://www.free-conversant.com/mindspill/174/enclosure/Romania-Landscape-Web.jpg


----------



## derbacher (Jul 17, 2005)

So now you're equating Eberron with Nazi Germany?  



> An interesting situation in an Eberron game (I'm told Karnath):


----------



## ergeheilalt (Jul 17, 2005)

derbacher said:
			
		

> So now you're equating Eberron with Nazi Germany?




It's been said that the Order of the Emerald claw are the nazis of Eberron. The whole situtation in Kheovaire is Europe pre WWII.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Exactly. Also, try to take the picture out of context. That's an amazing number of people (basically, as far as the eye can see--and you're elevated too), there for a show of extreme nationalism. You get the idea of rigidity and overwhelming force.

It's an impressive scene that could be used for any game.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 18, 2005)

*Some Forest Scenes*

http://gobrevard.net/images/forest.jpg
http://www.neystadt.org/john/album/fall99/forest.jpg
http://www.bio.umass.edu/biology/conn.river/plant_images/forest2.jpg
http://www.hawcc.hawaii.edu/laurab/generalbotany/images/maile in the forest.jpg
http://alice-waters.jofish.com/pictures/2003/forest-walk-jan03/forest-walk-jan03-32.jpg
http://www.cagesbydesign.com/graphics/backgrounds/Forest Canopy.JPG
http://www.tanzaniaparks.com/images/kili/large/032-in the forest.jpg
http://www.neystadt.org/john/album/Tanzania2003/Kilimanjaro/DSCN0660-Rain-Forest.jpg
http://el-campo-de-la-rhea-venezuela.org/images/Aragua Henri Pittier forest.JPG
http://gallery.spacebar.org/images/woodsy/roots-forest.jpg
http://www.answers.com/main/content/wp/en-commons/9/98/Forest_on_San_Juan_Island.jpg
http://www.e-cobo.com/wallpapers/forest/forest_4.jpg
http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs7/i/2005/193/4/d/Brothers_by_garrit.jpg

Brr
http://images.deviantart.com/store/bt/9/97bc6807216da7d9.jpg

Waterfall
http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs7/i/2005/198/8/4/Fern_Canyon_Falls_by_EarthBeforeMe.png

Travelling by river
http://www.mongabay.org/images/madagascar/forest_creek.gif

Babbling brook
http://neuro.caltech.edu/~fumiko/picts_dv.files/Sequoia National Forest.jpg
Peculiar old statue
http://www.tropicalisland.de/DPS Bali Ubud Monkey Forest sculpture b.jpg

A bit more water
http://images.deviantart.com/store/bt/1/189e937836bf94bd.jpg

Surreal
http://jpaintings.tripod.com/images/forest.jpg

Forest fire
http://www.for.gov.bc.ca/ftp/His/ex...03 fire photos/forest fire July 16 night6.jpg
http://www.alfeldstein.com/img/forestfire.jpg


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 22, 2005)

Cool church:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Image:Townhall-hildesheim.jpg

By the way, you can check this out daily:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Picture_of_the_day


----------



## ml3 (Jul 25, 2005)

These are very nice. I think it's great that the link titled "I think we're lost" comes up with an 'object not found' 

Other than that, cool pictures.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 25, 2005)

Ah, um. Let's pretend I meant to do that. 

And thanks!


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 25, 2005)

*More?*

I was going to do a bunch of plains, but I found some other cool stuff too, so enjoy.

Just try and sneak up on me! Not a big surprise that dragon got the surprise round.
http://www.town.fort-smith.nt.ca/tngallery/images/Salt Plains summer_jpg.jpg

Go... here!
http://ciliege.org/images/blog/athi-river1024.jpg

You thought your terrain didn't change gradually enough?
http://www.usfca.edu/fac-staff/chienp/monolake/mono lake plains.jpg

Keep up, Dwarf!
http://www.photo.net/photo/pcd1661/oregon-plains-50.4.jpg

What a convenient trail we happened to find.
http://www.adirondackphotos.info/large/forest-photo.jpg

Shhh, we're hunting...
http://www.kittyhawksports.com/Egret- Maritime Forest.jpg

Calming, eh?
http://www.hagginmuseum.org/images/Haggin Permanent Collection - Art/Bierstadt/Forest Monarchs.jpg

They fey are right ahead...
http://scenicriver.ca/ms misty forest.JPG

That's a cool tree--hah. Hah. Sorry. You never know what's on the other side of the hill, though.
http://students.washington.edu/erikmax/images/Snow in the Black Forest.jpg

Be quiet and climb... as long as we dont' get attacked.
http://www.pscs.org/~jon/images2002/SurpriseLake_pictures/Beautiful Forest.jpg

This has got to be the work of some druids.
http://users.ntua.gr/cv00092/Photos/photos/Fairy forest.jpg

Another amazingly convenient path! As if the trees wanted you to go there.
http://www.cosy.sbg.ac.at/~wdietl/diary/sbg/2002-03/forest-path.jpg

If I don't look up, it won't attack me.
http://www.cagesbydesign.com/graphics/backgrounds/Tall Forest.JPG

Sometimes you have to travel by river when you don't want to.
http://www.ulaval.ca/Al/interne/Concours/photo30.jpg

Thick forest--easy to hide in?
http://www.sanparks.org/gallery/albums/addo/alexandria_forest.sized.jpg

It's quiet. Too quiet.
http://nicelytoasted.net/cheese/albums/longleatnewforest/forest.sized.jpg

Eric's nemesis.
http://www.co.jefferson.co.us/ext/dpt/comm_res/boettcher/images/gazebo2.jpg

Just looks neat.
http://www.oldshawfarm.com/archives/forest 23.JPG

Whoa, careful now. Where's the Ranger?
http://www.trainfire.com/images/monarchof the forest.jpg

Druid grove
http://consensus.fsu.edu/forest/forestrip.jpg

Now that's confusing.
http://ludens.cl/photo/gallery/forest/9030.jpg


----------



## XCorvis (Jul 25, 2005)

Cool idea! I've been thinking of doing something like this with magazines - just clip out pictures that look cool and use them for visual aids and inspiration - but this is a better way to do it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jul 25, 2005)

It's certainly easier.  I also look through books to look for cool scenes (the photography section at the bookstore, y'know), but I can't share those with everyone.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 18, 2005)

Haven't had time to look through pictures in a while, but I happened upon these recently.

A hilltop with an obsidian theatre
http://www.justadventure.com/Walkthroughs/Obsidian/Start.jpg

An eerie dark room in a castle
http://www.planetunreal.com/strogg/pics/obsidian.jpg

An obsidian silver necklace
http://www.laloshsilver.com/images/Necklaces/Obsidian Silver Necklace.jpg

Obsidian is apparently an interesting stone. Some interesteing/weird mythology around the stone: [sblock=Obsidian]SCIENTIFIC INFORMATION: Obsidian occurs as volcanic lava flows that are thick and of limited area. Its black, glassy, lustrous, and often flow-banded appearance makes it rather easy to distinguish from the other volcanic rocks with which it is commonly associated. This mineral forms when a silica-rich magma of granitic composition flows onto the earth's surface, where it solidifies before minerals can develop and crystallize. It is, therefore, an amorphous solid or glass rather than an aggregate of minerals. The hardness of Obsidian is between 6 and 7; it will scratch window glass. Although generally black, it is more or less smoky along translucent to transparent edges; other colors are gray, reddish brown, mahogany and dark green. When it has small white "flower" designs in it, it is called Snowflake Obsidian. It is also possible to find pieces with a sheen, or chatoyance. This is often called Rainbow Obsidian.

ENVIRONMENT: Obsidian is an environment for very few minerals. Lithophysae and spherulites may contain small but beautiful crystals of feldspar, tridymite, and cristobalite.

OCCURRENCE: Some locations of Obsidian bodies are California (Inyo, Imperial, and Modoc Cos.), Oregon (Crater Lake), Wyoming (Yellowstone Park), and Mexico (near Pachuca.)

NAME: The name is derived from the Latin name for the mineral, [obsio.]

LEGEND and LORE: Polished pieces of black Obsidian have been used for Scrying. Primitive peoples once valued obsidian highly, chipping and flaking it into knives, spearheads, and many other implements with razor-sharp edges resulting from the intersecting conchoidal fractures.

MAGICAL PROPERTIES: Obsidian is a very protective stone. It is also associated with the inner mysteries of the Goddess, symbolizing entrance to the labyrinth, the womb or the subconscious self.

HEALING: Because of its protective qualities, Obsidian is a good stone for those who are soft-hearted and gentle. It will help to guard them against abuse. This stone cleanses toxins from the liver, so it is also good for people who are exposed to environmental pollutants.

PERSONAL EXPERIENCE: This is the "balance" stone for Clear Quartz Crystals. We jokingly refer to it around here as a "dark sucker"...meaning it will absorb all sorts of negative things. It is also a grounding stone, and I use it at the Base Chakra (below the feet) at the beginning of a layout to keep my client "grounded". In India, the women wear obsidian toe rings for the same purpose. I use Black Obsidian in conjunction with Quartz. If I'm not using Clear Quartz, I use Snowflake Obsidian. I also have a piece of Rainbow Obsidian, but it is relatively new and I haven't finished "conversing" with it, so I have no advice as to how to use it...at the moment.

-------bibliography-------

1. Scientific, Environment, Occurrence and Name are from (or paraphrased from) "The Audubon Society Field Guide to North American Rocks and Minerals".

2. Legends and Lore, Magical Properties are from "Cunningham's Encyclopedia of Crystal, Gem & Metal Magic", by Scott Cunningham.

3. Some of the healing information may come from "Color and Crystals, A Journey Through the Chakras" by Joy Gardner.

4. Personal Experience is from MY personal experience, journals and notebooks, by Tandika Star.

OBSIDIAN: Protective stone: helps prevent emotional draining by others and prevents the soft-hearted from being misused. A psychic mirror (masculine) for hidden emotions. Help you accept higher vibrations. Involved with survival bringing body and spirit together. Grounding.

SNOWFLAKE OBSIDIAN: Sharpens the external and internal vision. Shows the contrast of life: black - symbolizes mastery over the physical plane, white - symbolizes the purity inherent in all of us. It will help you clear out all the cobwebs in the corners of your mind.

Compiled by Fern Bouchard

OBSIDIAN: Beneficially influences stomach and intestines. Connects mind and emotions. Slightly masculine energy. Grounds spiritual-energy into physical plane. Absorbs and disperses negativity. Reduces stress. Helps clear subconscious blocks. brings an understanding of silence and "the void". Detatchment, but with wisdom and love. Powerful healer for those attuned to it. (1)[/sblock]From: http://www.wicca.com/celtic/stones/stonek-o.htm


----------



## Jdvn1 (Oct 18, 2005)

Mostly unrelated to the previous post, here's a bunch of castles.
http://www.atpm.com/10.11/ireland/images/kilkenny-castle-1.jpg
http://www.chichester.gov.uk/museum/images/M - Postcard - Drawings - Chichester Castle-l.jpg
http://web.mit.edu/~mip/www/photos/sinaia04/Peles Castle.jpg
http://www.craigr.com/images/Warwick Castle Exterior.jpg
http://norman.walsh.name/2000/06/images/castle.jpg
http://eeyore.astro.uiuc.edu/pics/germany/castles/castle.jpg
http://www.mwscomp.com/movies/grail/g-castle.jpg
http://sucs.swan.ac.uk/~cmckenna/ttff/walmer/castle/looking along the bridge.jpg
http://www.remixreading.org/files/castle red sky.jpg
http://www.cv81pl.freeserve.co.uk/castles/aerial.jpg


----------

